# Need helping on remembering name of launcher



## Mrbigdreams (Dec 7, 2011)

I need help remembering the name of a certain launcher i really liked, all i remember is that in the app list, you could set folders from there. when choosing widgets, it pulled up from the bottom and was scrollable, it looked really neat and i want to use it again, can anyone help?


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

If you go to the market on your pc it will give you a list of all the apps you downloaded.

Sent from my pocket-sized, Linux-based computer using electromagnetic radiation... and Tapatalk.


----------



## Quasi (Jul 21, 2011)

Did you ever figure out which launcher this was?


----------



## Mrbigdreams (Dec 7, 2011)

No I didn't


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

@MrBigdreams: You should be able to go to the Market and click on "My Library". It will list the entire history of all the apps you've ever installed.

Hmmm ... Apparently, I've installed about 250 apps from the Market since I started using this Android stuff ... Only using about 60 right now, so I guess I only really like about 1/4 of the apps I've ever tried.


----------



## audioxtc85 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds like the TW4 launcher in infinity

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Jborch8 (Aug 4, 2011)

Go launcher, launcher pro, tw launcher, adw launcher, Regina 3D launcher.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------

